# sustanon with deca cycle



## rmx08 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi bro's!

I will take a sustanon 1ml 250mg, deca-Durabolin 2ml 200mg Cycle. Intend of running it for up to 8 - 9 months maybe even 10. I will also take nolva and Clomid. 
Could anyone help me with the cycle... and if it´s anything missing.


----------



## Lee39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Erm, yeah, quite a lot 'missing' from that. Any research, for a start. Are you saying you're going to be running deca and sustanon 250 for eight to nine months continuously? Because that's what you've written. If so, think again. Why would you do a cycle of up to 39 weeks!? It's crazy. Just do a bit of online research and you'll see the average cycle is about the 12-week mark. That's for a reason - because your body needs the break. Apart from that, you'll build a up a tolerance with a ridiculous cycle like that, and the injections would be having no effect by the end anyway. Oh, and your bollocks won't work.

Also, don't know what you meant by "also take nolva and clomid" - but if you were planning to take them alongside your injections, think again. They're called POST-cycle therapy for a reason, and won't work while you're on the gear. You need to wait a minimum of two weeks after your last sustanon injection before starting them.


----------



## rmx08 (Apr 29, 2011)

ups, my mistake, I meant weeks not months.


----------



## rmx08 (Apr 29, 2011)

So this is going to be my cycle:

Week 1-10 :

1ml sustanon 250mg twice a week
2ml 200mg deca-Durabolin once a week
10-20 mg of Nolvadex each day if needed.

Clomid 100mg/day for 10days after the last shot when finishing the cycle.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 29, 2011)

rmx08 said:


> So this is going to be my cycle:
> 
> Week 1-10 :
> 
> ...



Yes that is good. I personally wouldn't use an AI or SERM unless it is needed. But I understand why some do on cycle to protect against certain sides. I guess you have to learn your tolerance first. If your prone to gyno then an AI during is wise. For me I don't take anything until after a cycle. I feel they hinder gains and are just more hormones for our bodies to take. Arimidex or aromasin are best during cycle.

If your doing sust then wait 3 weeks after your last shot then start your pct. I would do clomid for 3 weeks and nolva for 4 weeks (so 1 week extra). Something like

Days 1-10= Clomid at 100mg per day
Days 11-21= Clomid at 50mg per day
Days 1-21= Nolva at 20mg per day
Days 22-28= Nolva at 10mg per day

I used to start off with more clomid but the emotional sides got worse so I feel 100mg is plenty. Nolva is great at even 20mg and that should sort you out. If you only had one defo nolva every time.


----------



## rmx08 (Apr 29, 2011)

Elvia1023 said:


> Yes that is good. I personally wouldn't use an AI or SERM unless it is needed. But I understand why some do on cycle to protect against certain sides. I guess you have to learn your tolerance first. If your prone to gyno then an AI during is wise. For me I don't take anything until after a cycle. I feel they hinder gains and are just more hormones for our bodies to take. Arimidex or aromasin are best during cycle.
> 
> If your doing sust then wait 3 weeks after your last shot then start your pct. I would do clomid for 3 weeks and nolva for 4 weeks (so 1 week extra). Something like
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. It makes sense. I might do few changes to my cycle.


----------

